# white slimy beady substance on bottom screen



## Kkristy (Sep 18, 2018)

goldk2 said:


> Small white slimy beady substance on bottom screen of newer warre hive. It appears to be sticking to some of the bees. Not sure what it is or where its come from. Any ideas? Have attached picture of bottom screen.


Hi there. I am a really inexperienced newbee, but I think the white blobs might be larvae...the drones in my hive were kicked out last week, and the girls ripped out all the larval drones as well. They looked like white blobs, just like your picture.


----------

